# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Impossible de lancer apex

## ecaumano

Bonsoir, aidez moi SVP je suis debutant avec oracle surtout apex.
Voici que pour des problmes de rapidit avec mon ordinateur j'ai arrt les services oracle pendant quelque mois. Aprs les avoir remient en marche, j'essaie par tous les moyens de lancer apex par localhost:8080/apex le navigateur m'envoie impossible de se connecter a l'adresse localhost:8080/apex. j'ai verifier les listener et il est lanc, les base de donnes aussi fonctionnent bien j'arrive a me connecter mais sur sqldevelopper une erreur est signal "erreur d'E/S: got a minus one from a read call 
code fournisseur 17002". 
Aidez moi SVP

----------

